# mit ICQ Client auf einen Jabber Server zugreifen



## cappu (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt, würde ich gerne mit einem ICQ Client auf einen Jabber Server zugreifen. Was mich jetzt interessieren würde, ist, ob es denn grundsätzlich möglich ist. 
Man kann bei ICQ ja einstellen, auf welchen Server er connecten soll, das einzige Problem ist die Authentifizierung, da ICQ nach einer UIN oder gültigen Email Adresse verlangt.
Über vernüftige Lösungsvorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen  

mfg

Cappu


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Juni 2004)

Mit einem 'normalen' ICQ-Klienten wirst Du nicht ins Jabber Netzwerk verbinden können. Selbst wenn Du den Jabber-Server in den Einstellungen angibst, es wird nicht funktionieren.

Schließlich handelt es sich um komplett unterschiedliche Protokolle. D.H. die verschiedenen Programme (Server/Klienten) kommunizieren komplett anders miteinander.

Jabber basiert auf dem einem offenen Standard in XML.
ICQ basiert auf einem ganz eigenen Protokoll.

Du kannst höchstens ein Programm wie Trillian oder Miranda verwenden, das unterschiedliche Protokolle unterstützt.

Gruß,
Neuro


----------

